# heres a Q for spider owners



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i love spiders. im scarred shi*less of them, but i love them, i owned a taranchula when i was a teenager but didnt really have the know how to properly care for it and gave it away. i have an empty 30 gallon tank and i would totally love to get back into a neat pet again. however i know little to nothing about spiders. anything cool you guys recommend and please do educate me on whats what. 
what the tank should have in it, diet, temp, water, all that jazz. id love to have a spider again but this time around i need education from experienced people. fill me in on whats good for a 30 gallon


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

<crickets>


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Maybe try this link here. Best of luck!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Considering your "fear", Your best starter T would be a Rose Hair. They are the most readily available, the cheapest, and for the most part, the most tolerant to adverse conditions. Do some reading and research first. It will help you and the tarantula.
I currently own a Mexican Red Knee. A gorgeous spider but it's not very handleable due to it kicking off urticating hairs! I get a rash on my arms weeks after handling her. So, I don't anymore.


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

a 30 gallon tank would be too large for a T. 10 gallons are good size for adult terrestrial Ts. Arboreals need a taller cage rather then ground coverage. Crickets,roaches,worms,lizards for adults. pinheads n flies for juvis and slings.


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Chilean Rose are good starters. Calm tarantulas and easy to care for.
30 gallons are huge tanks. Best for a 10 gallon so u can keep an eye on the tarantula. U can order them in some laces the size of 1/2" to start.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

A 30g will be fine if that's all you have. Overkill? yes. Harmful to the spider? No way!


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

My largest T enclosure is a 5 1/2 gallon and it more than enough room. Perhaps get some glass cut and silicone some dividers for 2 or 3 spiders?...depending on dimesions of your tank.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i dont get it...of course ill read. but a tank can be too large for a T? that seems odd to me. i mean i understand, and i DO have a 5 gallon tank. whats the downside of having a larger tank for a T?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i dont get it...of course ill read. but a tank can be too large for a T? that seems odd to me. i mean i understand, and i DO have a 5 gallon tank. whats the downside of having a larger tank for a T?


the downside is that the tarantula will have a difficult time finding crickets to eat. i would just stick with your 5g if you have one.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Tarantula's are said top be practically blind.

I recently got a adult female rose hair and I keep her in a 13"x7"x6" kritter keeper (just because I already had it) and I have yet to see her even go to one side of the tank. She's eating roaches though...so I'm happy.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya dude get dividers and then you can have all kinda of T's in one tank...you could divide it like probly 4-5 times eazy....thats what um thinking bout doing.. with my 25 g tank gonna have a ten gallon for crickets and the other 3 sections well be for the T's


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

black_piranha said:


> i dont get it...of course ill read. but a tank can be too large for a T? that seems odd to me. i mean i understand, and i DO have a 5 gallon tank. whats the downside of having a larger tank for a T?


the downside is that the tarantula will have a difficult time finding crickets to eat. i would just stick with your 5g if you have one.
[/quote]
I've heard this arguement before, and as a multiple T owner, I say no way! Tarantulas specialize, and have nothing better to do than hunt their prey. That's what they do. An oversized tank will not hinder them in any way.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i would try a 30 but not with one of those spiderlings that are 1" but mayby a 6" one

you might want to drop the food straight into the web to be sure it can get food


----------

